# Hiring a Pakistni by A Canadian Employer



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

I am regularly calling managers of my industry in canada and requesting them to hire me.I will those people who are from my industry and who are likely to take interest in my skills.
Is this assumption correct?
What could be the employers problems/considerations while considering me?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you don't have a work permit for Canada, there is no point spending the time/energy in contacting Canadian companies, as they are not likely to hire you. 

It's a long and involved process to hire people from outside of Canada, so unless you have some specialist skill that nobody in Canada has, potential employers in Canada aren't likely to spend the time and money pursue someone who cold calls them from outside of the country.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

masimshehzad said:


> I am regularly calling managers of my industry in canada and requesting them to hire me.



That isn't going to work, especially if you are not in Canada already.




> I will those people who are from my industry and who are likely to take interest in my skills.



I'm not even sure what this sentence means.




> Is this assumption correct?



What assumption?




> What could be the employers problems/considerations while considering me?



1) You are not in Canada.
2) You have no Canadian experience.
3) You are expecting them to arrange a visa for you.
4) You do not have a Canadian education.
5) Your education is unlikely to be considered to be the same as a Canadian education.
6) Your approach is simply not how things are done here.
7) Your approach is the exact opposite of how things are done here.
8) You are likely bothering them when they have more important things to do.
9) You are bypassing the HR departments.
10) There are laws that they have to follow when hiring and you are expecting them to ignore those laws.

I could go on but you should get the point.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot for saving my time and energy


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Then how can outsiders (foreigners) get job offer letter from Canadian employer to get arranged employment points?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Flying Bird said:


> Then how can outsiders (foreigners) get job offer letter from Canadian employer to get arranged employment points?



Not by cold calling employers.


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks colchar for reply but answer not helps...

You might have better understanding for that but others may not have that much clarity....so if you or anyone else knows then please explain the process.

Many thanks!!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Flying Bird said:


> Thanks colchar for reply but answer not helps...
> 
> You might have better understanding for that but others may not have that much clarity....so if you or anyone else knows then please explain the process.
> 
> Many thanks!!




Apply to advertised jobs. Did you really need someone else to tell you that?


----------

